# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Best Schooling Fish



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Everyone wants a beautiful school of fish that ACTUALLY school! Whether they will or not is dependent on several things, but the most important factor is whether the species you select has enough room in your tank (and enough company) to exhibit its natural schooling behavior. In smaller tanks (20 gallons or less that are less than two feet long), unless fear is involved, even fish as small as neons are more likely to spread through the tank than stick together. If schooling behavior is what you want to see, plan on a tank at least three feet long, and get at LEAST a dozen fish of the species you select.

The rummynose tetra (H. bleheri) is my favorite schooler, hands down:










Rummies are peaceful, even with each other (unlike many tetras), and are active swimmers; if they have enough room, they'll school. They prefer water that's soft and acidic, but they don't demand it unless you're trying to breed them; they are actually quite hardy and adaptable if they're kept in clean, stable conditions. You can expect them to reach two inches in body size. Make sure you always quarantine rummies; they are very susceptible to ich, and it will be a lot easier treating them in a q-tank than in your planted display tank.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

I totally agree with yu Vicky. I looked myself along time for the 'perfect' schooling fish ... the rummynose is excellent for that. Even in my little tank, the 10 rummies stay pretty close together.

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Vicki, that is one of the most beautiful pictures of rummies in a planted tank that I've every seen. You are an awesome photographer. 

I want to cast a vote for the emerald eye rasbora as anothr excellent schooler.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, rummynose are nice to watch. I have about 2 dozen of them in my 90G and they school pretty well. Having two adult discus in the tank helps for sure







. I once saw a rummynose shadowing a dwarf neon rainbow for a good 15 minutes. I still don't know the reason why it did that.

Pictures of my tank


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Thank you, Carlos, if you take enough pictures you get lucky once in a while! Do you have any pictures of the emerald eyes you can post in this topic? They are indeed a lovely schooling fish.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

>>'I once saw a rummynose shadowing a dwarf neon rainbow for a good 15 minutes. I still don't know the reason why it did that.'

was it laying eggs, or perhaps it looked like it might to that fish?

rick


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

No, the runmmynose is a tiny one so I don't think it's trying to lay eggs. It's just funny watching it tailgating a rainbow fish three times of its size. It "harrass" a couple of rainbow fish before goin back to its own school.

Pictures of my tank


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I think that what Rick meant was that the rummy was hanging around hoping for a tasty snack of fresh caviar.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh, that! The rainbow didn't show any breeding behaviour, at least that was what I observed.

The rummynose did the same thing to some rabora every now and then too.

On a side note, Vicki, do you know any links where I can look for information on rainbows?

Pictures of my tank


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Look here: http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks, Cavan. I just fall in love with those rainbows and want to see if they fit in.

Pictures of my tank


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

The Tappin site is terrific. This one's pretty good also: http://www.rainbowfishes.org/

P.S. You know, some nice rainbow pictures for the Fishy Gallery would be great--and you take SUCH nice pictures, h317!!!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

LOL. Talk about pressure. Will do the best I can.

Pictures of my tank


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah, those Rummies are incredible...great pic.
I currently am housing 10 Glowlight tetras(Hemigrammus erythrozonus) in a 10 gallon plant tank with 5 Amano shrimp(Caridina japonica).








Grows to 1.25"
These fish are found in the Essequibo River, in Guyana and schools in the shady portion of jungle brooks or ponds. It is a good community fish that is hardy and mild-tempered. Does best in well-planted, woodscaped tanks that are soft/acidic, and around 76F in temperature. They look their best under subdued lighting with a dark substrate.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah! Finally another Glo-lite lover. Or...not(yet)?! I've been in love with glo-lites ever since I first kept them in my freshmen year in college. Currently, I have 13 of them in my 29-gal. They only school when they feel like it, haha! Otherwise they are pretty much individualistic; each doing his/her own things. 








I will take better pictures next time; sorry, y'all









Paul


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

Hmm. Those rummies look differen't than mine. lets see... Acording to my Eye Witness Handbook of Aquarium Fish the red on rummies is confined to the head, where as the false rummy nose tetras have red continuing into the body. Maybe those are really false rummies. Mine only have read on the nose tips. I just got into them so someone will probably prove me wrong.

29 gallon planted tank
75 gallon tanganyikan tank


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

That's why it's better not to go by common names. H. rhodostomus is the 'original' rummynose tetra, but they've so fallen out of favor with aquarists that its more colorful cousin H. bleheri is now generally known as the rummynose tetra. Even the specimens of the latter might not show red past the gills if something's slightly amiss. It'd be easier to determine which species you have with a photo as there are other markings and an overall 'sense' that allows each species to be distinguished.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Today I bought some ember tetras (Hyphessobrycon amandae). I didn't realize what tight schoolers they were until the guy tried to net them out. Boy - give 'em a reason to feel threatened, and they stick together like glue! 

They're very pretty and tiny. They remind me a lot of pygmy rasboras, but fuller body and no spots. If they prove to be hardy, I may get some more.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

They won't stay tight schoolers--at least not in the rummynose sense. They are very attractive fish when fully colored up, though.

2la

40-gallon heavily planted
15-gallon heavily planted
10-gallon Tanganyikan
7-gallon South American
In theory, there is no difference between theory and practice. But, in practice, there is.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I've read that both green-eyed rasboras are one of the best. Better than rummy nose actually.

Yes, rummy nose are excelent.

I have 10 Neon Blue Dwarf Rainbows in my 125 and I have to say that they are EXCELENT schoolers. They occasionaly leave eachother, but for the most part, the hang out together.

I also have 7 SAEs and they school often. not always, and wouldn't say they are the best schoolers, but htey deffinitely get an honorable mention from me.

Cories sort of school, but not all together. I have 6 and there might be 3 in a group in one spot and 2 together elsewhere and one napping in the plants. Not great, but that's what one can expect.

My 2 cetns









Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I recently saw some Broken Line Tetras (Hemigrammus ulreyi) at a LFS. They seemed like a great schooling fish. Does anyone have experience with them? They get to be about 2-2.5 inches and are not that common. The only reason I didn't get them immediately is that the store I found them at wanted $5 each. They have been featured in some of Amano's tanks and seem quite nice.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I found seven blue tetras (Boehlkea ferdcochui) a few weeks ago and have been very happy with them. They are faster swimmers than the rummynose I've kept and a little bit larger, but school about as well. They have developed nice color and look a lot better than any pictures of them that I've seen. Dan


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

how about neons tetra...any one tried them in large tank ?


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I have neon tetras in my 125. Maybe 12 of them. They do school, but it's a looser school than some other species. Usually, one or two of them will be off on there own. I am considering increasing my nmumber of neons to about 40. Not all at once though, but it is a thought I have in my head. The only problem with that is my other thought...angelfish.

EDIT:
I should add that the neons that arn't wandering off do form a nice school. That's why the thought of 40+ is an idea I want to pursue at some time.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

You may be better off with cardinals if you have angelfish as they grow a little bigger. Schooling fish don't school because they like the company, they do so for protection, "safety in numbers". A tank with only cardinals will rarely school, add a predator such as an angelfish and they will school. And yes, the more the merrier, I have a little over 30 in my 90 gallon and they are spectacular.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

how about tiger barbs ?
or summatra barbs (shape is like tiger, but color is very dark)


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

Neons Tetras are cool!!! Added 23 pcs to my 75 tank and from the time I released them last night and this morning, they did form a tight school....

tanks has 6 red cross tetra which is rarely seen and 5 rosy barbs

thinking of adding 10 -15 more..hmmm


----------



## Dror P. (Feb 19, 2003)

i cant see Vicki's picture...
can someone fix it please ?


----------



## Dror P. (Feb 19, 2003)

the link is still broken...


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm always saying this. Emerald eyed rasboras are my big fave. I just replaced my school of neons with them. Subtle, lovely, hardy.

Figs


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

The jury is still out as far as I am concerned. 

I've had Emerald-eye Rasbora, Neon Tetras (Diamond heads), Cardinals, Loreto Tetras, Silver-tipped Tetras, Belgian Flag Tetras, Golden Phantom Tetras, Rasbora Axelrodi, Microrasbora merah & brigette, Rabora kubotai, etc.. 

I am currently trying out Danio choprae, an unidentified silvery Rasbora with a black spot on the anal fin (so it's just opposite of Emeralds), and Whiteclouds. 
-> The Whiteclouds are definitiely NOT the schoolers, but with the Danio choprae, they are better.
-> The silvery rasbora ore so-so.
-> The Danio choprae seem to be fairly continuoiusly schooling in a tight linear formation (reminding me of my Cardinals), but with lots of dither too.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey TommyBoy, or anyone else that has tried "microrasbora" brigette - were they a nice fish for a planted tank, even if they weren't the tightest schoolers?

I found a source, but because of their small size, the owner keeps them at his home (their aquarium shop is tight on space) because he'd have to dedicate a tank exclusively to them. So I didn't get to see them in person, but he said to call ahead when I'm ready to get some. He did say they were schoolers, though, and a beautiful reddish color. 

What has been anyone else's experience with them? I'm very intrigued, and am planning to "trade in" my Fleet of Congo Tetras, and get smaller fish. 

Thanks,
Jane


----------

